# Importance of nutrition/calories



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I believe I have improved quite a bit by focusing on my nutrition and calories. Until I started tracking my calories I didn't realize I wasn't getting enough. I also didn't realize I wasn't getting enough nutrients as well. I started using cronometer.com and that has really helped.

I still feel like I may need to try some different medicine, but I am feeling pretty good recently. 100 Levo seemed like too much, 88 seemed like too little. Currently on 94 and I have more energy. Other than one weird anxiety situation my anxiety seems to have calmed down also. My blood pressure is pretty stable now. Only thing that seems weird is some lowish heart rates during sleep (dips into the 40s). I've noticed I can handle sugars better lately also (still mostly natural sugars).

But I also know my T3 and FT3 numbers have been pretty low consistently. I hope I can convince my new endocrinologist I see next month (trying a new one) to do full lab testing. I've stopped going to the functional nutritionist because I was out of money (too many health care costs lately). She didn't help me too much, but did do full tests.

A bit off topic there, but I wanted to mention the potential benefit of making sure you get nutrition optimized. I've read low calorie diets can be quite counterproductive with hashis. Based on my experience I fully believe this. I was really hurting myself on accident.


----------

